# Endless scrolling problem



## Clarri (Sep 24, 2012)

Having a ridiculous problem where my screen won't stop scrolling endlessly. Any page that has a scrollbar like a website, Skype friends list or drop down menus, even sliders in my audio settings will scroll down without stopping, as if an invisible person was rolling the scroll wheel on my mouse.

Now, I googled the problem first, and I already did these things:



I unplugged my peripherals that could have had stuck keys causing this one by one. My computer continued to scroll even when I had my keyboard, mouse, and pen tablet unplugged.
I tested the keys on my keyboard and mouse. None of them are stuck and everything works perfectly when I connect them to my laptop instead of my computer. So I figured, this isn't a broken hardware problem.
I restarted my computer. Multiple times. Scrolling problem persists even after restart.
I though it may be a driver issue, so I went to device manager and checked for driver updates on all my peripherals, updated all those that had updates available, ran troubleshooter, nothing.
Ran a virus scan with Malwarebytes and Avira. MB turned up a clean scan, while Avira showed up some adwares and other minor things that I quarantined and yet the problem continues?
I booted the computer in Safe Mode and everything appears to be working fine. No scrolling. No issues with keyboard, tablet or mouse! I don't know where to go from here.
Facts about the Problem:


The scrolling continued even when my peripherals are unplugged and I am not touching anything. I unplugged everything and just sat there as everything on my desktop (the icons) flipped out and changed sizes to bigger and smaller, again, as if someone were manipulating my scroll wheel.
The scrolling seems to only happen in browser windows/friends lists when I mouse over. If I forcibly move the scrollbar to the top and move it off to the side, it stops. But as soon as I put my cursor over the window again, it scrolls down endlessly.
The problem started spontaneously last night. Computer is only 3 years old and has not shown any problems except a glitchy Nvidia graphics card that does not like to run my video games in windowed mode. But I dont think this is a graphics problem?


I really do not want to have to reinstall the OS since I have a TON of data to back up. I have not tried a system restore either yet because I feel like if its a corrupted driver or something it'll just happen again... Every single google result for this problem tells me my keyboard/mouse is broken, but I know mine are not!


I'm at the end of my rope here. Please help?


COMPUTER SPECS: 
Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1 64-bit

Dell Studio XPS 8100
Intel Core i7 CPU 2.80GHz
RAM: 12GB


Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Mouse: Razer Deathadder 3500 DPI, Infrared sensor gaming mouse, not wireless

Keyboard: Logitech Wave, not wireless

Tablet: Wacom Bamboo Fun, not wireless


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you update or reinstall your video driver


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The fact that it works fine in Safe Mode and okay on a laptop suggests continued infection, but to rule out any conflict with other services and/or Startup items - from Start type *msconfig* > Enter and under the Services tab tick the box to Hide all MS services and disable all but your AV and all of the items under the Startup tab then reboot.


----------



## Clarri (Sep 24, 2012)

Joeten: Thanks! Video drivers are updated, I keep them updated.

Tomken15: I tried doing that and so far, the scrolling issue is gone. It's been sort of on and off (I would boot my computer up, do a few things, and without fail, it would begin scrolling) but now it seems functional? What do you think?


----------



## Clarri (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I've isolated the problem. 

I plugged in my tablet to the laptop to do some work, and the scrolling problem started immediately, on my laptop.

I uninstalled the Wacom drivers entirely and downloaded fresh ones from the site, but the scrolling problem persists, even when I've changed all the buttons set to scroll to be 'disabled'.

I don't know what gives


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Does the auto scrolling occur when you plug the tablet in before you switch either computer on ?

Two sources for its drivers - MS Win 7 Compatible and clicking on the "Visit device manufacturer's website" link takes you to the vendor's site for the latest drivers to cover both Win 7 and XP Windows 7 Compatibility for Wacom Bamboo Fun Medium Silver Tablet: Wacom. Drivers, Updates, Downloads

I'm not sure if the MS Compatible driver covers all Windows OS or just Win 7 as it's a Win 7 Compatibility site, but you could try that one on the laptop to see if that resolves its auto scrolling - you may have to uninstall the current driver first but some wizards give a repair option, where it removes the "older" driver first.

As it has been doing the same on the laptop, then you can re-enable the non-MS services and Startup items except for the auto Startup item for the Wacom (if present) and do the same in the laptop, as you've said that the problem was there even after you had unplugged it.


----------

